# how anti-homeless laws support anarchy



## Pheonix (Jan 31, 2011)

I think it's funny how people vote to pass anti-homeless laws when they don't even think about how the homeless people pay those fines. but we all know the process, most homeless people never bother to show up for court resulting in them having a warrant issued for their arrest. eventually they will get arrested for said warrant and pay their fines off with jail time at around $50 per day and skipping court greatly increases the fines. I think it's safe to say that the federal tax payers pay almost every fine issued to a homeless person.

the reason I think this helps support anarchy is the fact that this is ultimately a huge waste of tax payers money and the more money and resources they waste the closer they get to the epic failure that so many anarchist dream of. even though these laws are putting a heavy strain on their system it will not be the straw that breaks the camel's back, I think that straw will be the war on drugs. personally I think the system is going to bankrupt it's self due to their urge to fix problems that they don't know how to solve and are to close-minded to come up with a viable solution.


----------



## finn (Jan 31, 2011)

I think they'll be work camps when the financial strain gets big enough, prison labor is a pretty big industry.


----------



## Diagaro (Jan 31, 2011)

so far as I hear they already do it in some of thease southern states.
I ask what If I refuse to work in jail, answered you can't. retort, fuck em I aint working, thjey can kill me before I work for the system!


----------



## Brand0nRagged (Jan 31, 2011)

finn said:


> I think they'll be work camps when the financial strain gets big enough, prison labor is a pretty big industry.


 
hahaha met an old guy who's convinced that wal-marts all over have been designed with this in mind... lots of space, thick walls, easily guarded exits...


----------



## Pheonix (Jan 31, 2011)

I think the work camps will make it fail faster cause they will put the tax payers out of work destroying their system's financial income. even if they try to replace that income with revenue from the prison products their own citizens won't be able to afford them. well I guess it could work if you sell all products to foreign countries, hey wait did we just turn the US into China?


----------



## Diagaro (Jan 31, 2011)

Brand0nRagged said:


> hahaha met an old guy who's convinced that wal-marts all over have been designed with this in mind... lots of space, thick walls, easily guarded exits...


 
sounds legit to me


----------



## Nemo (Jan 31, 2011)

Brand0nRagged said:


> hahaha met an old guy who's convinced that wal-marts all over have been designed with this in mind... lots of space, thick walls, easily guarded exits...


 
Interesting thought, I could totally imagine that happening with ease. 



> personally I think the system is going to bankrupt it's self due to their urge to fix problems that they don't know how to solve and are to close-minded to come up with a viable solution



The system is definitely going bankrupt. We live in a closing society, no doubt about it. Only a matter of time before the economy collapse in an unsustainable society. That will be TEOTWAWKI. Somehow I feel that it's happened before and it'll all happen again.


----------



## Skitty (Feb 10, 2011)

i met a guy like that too, it was this old trucker dude that was also convinced that landfills were discrete concentration camps, and the real way terroist were going to attack was by putting heroin in the water system and then having eveyone withdraw....wingnut


----------

